# 5.9 Cummins dead at 185k



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought these engines were supposed to last forever. Started noticing increased blowby last year and then checked my engine oil after it started running rough last week. Down 8 qts in 2k miles since my last oil change. Now there's heavy white smoke from the crankcase vent tube. All of this with no difference in driving, no check engine lights , no smoke from exhaust, nothing. Took it to the mechanic and said #2 and #3 cylinders had no compression and we're looking at a full rebuild. This is a 2004 Ram 2500 2wd and I haven't had a car payment in over 6 years and with the price of diesels now a new one is completely out of the question. Price quoted to repair was 6300 with install and 18 month warranty. Mechanic is getting the long block from South Houston Engine Service. Has anyone used one of their rebuilds? 

Apparently the ring failures aren't that uncommon on the 24 valve engine.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

If the rebuild costs you 6300 you now have a 525 dollar truck payment for the next 12 months. Some times the security of a newer truck is just as good as the feeling of no Payment. Sorry for the truck troubles that really sucks but all trucks are man made and can break down at any minute. Nothing is Bullet proof.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

If it is an 04.5 then they are known for engine failures due to injectors over fueling when they are bad. was it getting hard to start when it was warm? or have a slight haze when it was idleing?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah its the 04.5. It was wasn't the injectors. Injectors would cause the oil level to increase and oil would smell like diesel. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

andre3k said:


> Yeah its the 04.5. It was wasn't the injectors. Injectors would cause the oil level to increase and oil would smell like diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Not sure why you would say that? Leaking injectors will wash the cylinder and cause leakage (or blowby - aka white smoke out of the vent tube). Been there done that!!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. It's just one of those things that can happen. one of my buddies just went through a similar deal. His is newer than yours. He had 2 bad injectors and a 3rd that was pretty well shot. He did a rebuild and the truck is a monster again. again sorry to hear for the bad luck but if the work is solid that engine may go 500,000 with no issues!


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Do you have gauges?

You'd be surprised how little southerly breeze it takes to put exhaust temps in the red zone while towing your boat to the coast.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I worked with a guy who's truck washed a few cylinders. His was just out of warranty. Come to find out his insurance covered it and put a used motor in the truck.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Knot Kidding said:


> Not sure why you would say that? Leaking injectors will wash the cylinder and cause leakage (or blowby - aka white smoke out of the vent tube). Been there done that!!


Turns out it was the injectors. Mechanic didn't even think that the injectors caused it at first. Sent them to M&D to have them all tested but I'm thinking about replacing all of them but thats another 2400.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

rebuilding injectors not an option?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

goodwood said:


> rebuilding injectors not an option?


Didnt discuss rebuilding them. Will ask about that tomorrow. Whats the going rate per injector to have them rebuilt?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

just had some rebuilt but forgot the price. ill look it up and holler back.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

6 Bosch rebuilt injectors @ $275 a piece. $2500 and its all done. Friend of mine has a bad injector and he is replacing all of them. Drives a 2005 2500 4x4 with about 220000 on it. That is $208 a month for 12 months. Beats the hell out of $775 a month for 5 years with his trade in.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

andre3k said:


> Turns out it was the injectors. Mechanic didn't even think that the injectors caused it at first. Sent them to M&D to have them all tested but I'm thinking about replacing all of them but thats another 2400.


Be sure to change the transfer tubes.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sell truck as is or fix and sell. Next thing will be transmission then the next. Buy something clean and used with reputable year. I went down road you are and as soon as I fixed tranny, it was transfer case, then motor. I Should have just bought new truck and would have had alot less headache. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

60 bucks a piece for an injector rebuild. Was notified of a bulletin about the cooling system or lack thereof for the 5 and 6 cylinder. Good luck.


----------

